# viper 5101 remote start and 02 grand am



## WOODMOTORSPORTS (Mar 14, 2011)

i have a viper 5101 remote start and xpress kit XK01 by pass module installed in a 2002 Grand Am. I installed it with help of a professional installer who provided me with the detailed wiring guide for the grand am from DEI. I am no longer able to get ahold of him for assistance. Here is my problem. The remote start will work perfectly for about 4 days, then it stops working. I disconnect the car battery and then reconnect it, and the remote start works again, then quits again in about 4 days. A second problem is that when I lock the car with the remote, it honks the horn twice, and the led flashes 3 times, according o the manual, this means there is a door open, even though there is not. not sure what to do here, DEI has no customer support. Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like a door trigger wire, double check the connection


----------



## WOODMOTORSPORTS (Mar 14, 2011)

the installer said I would not need the door trigger wire hooked up, so when i had this problem I went back and wired it up, no change. I'm not sure that this has anything to do with the remote start problem i am having. It acts as if it loses the security code. everything comes on, fuel pump included, it just does not crank the engine. I have already checked the starter wire connections. and like I said, disconnect the battery then hook it back up, and it remote starts perfect


----------

